# Pay rate



## Guji-Gujer-Leeds

Who gets paid more bike or car in uk


----------



## Uber's Guber

Guji-Gujer-Leeds said:


> Who gets paid more bike or car in uk


Neither gets paid.
The driver gets paid.
Welcome to UP.net! :smiles:


----------

